
Dark Fiber - micah_chatt
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_fibre
======
zw123456
True Story: I get asked... so many times; what is Dark Fiber and I can just
not resist the opportunity to be a smart ass and say "it is evil fiber". Or
something like that; fiber from the dark side, darth vader fiber etc. Then I
try to coyly explain it. But it just always crack me up how many people,
especially people who should know, what DF is. It's a goofy joke I know but
most people chuckle about it once they understand what it is.

